# I am looking for Wagner's libretto



## Azosiris (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello everybody!
I need your help almost immediately! I am fond of classical music and I like operas very much! At the present time I work on translations of the operas in Russian and I would like to ask you about Wagner's operas libretto. I have all Wagner's libretto besides "Rienzi" and "Parsifal".
I would be very grateful if you write back!

Daniil Zelenyn


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah... hi.  "almost immediately?".... I have one question- are you in Russia now?

The reason I ask is that there is a certain prolific poster in another location, a transplanted Englishman living in Russia, who had said that it's about as easy to find sheet music in Russia as it is in an Islamic theocracy. I _hope_ that's not the case with librettos.

As for me... my librettos for *Rienzi* and *Parsifal* are included with my CD recordings of those music dramas. Best wishes... CTP


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.wagneroperas.com/

ligretti, scores and other information.


----------

